# Google- Dr. Pat Consults: â€œI Tried That Dreadful Bowel Prep, but It Didn't Work!â€ - Women's Voices for Change



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ABC News
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr. Pat Consults: â€œI Tried That Dreadful Bowel Prep, but It Didn't Work!â€*
*Women's Voices for Change*
His particular areas of clinical interest are celiac disease, functional gastrointestinal disorders including constipation, diarrhea and *irritable bowel syndrome*, inflammatory bowel disease, gastritis, GERD and liver disease. He has published and *...*
Study finds no constipation, colon cancer link<nobr>Reuters</nobr>

<nobr>*all 54 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

